# Is calcium constipating?



## gerria (Feb 8, 2005)

I take a lot of calcium in the form of stool softeners and fiber tablets. Altogether I get over 2000 mg of calcium a day in these supplements. I'm thinking if magnesium helps loosen the stools, then calcium is probably constipating! Maybe all the stuff I take is actuallly making my constipation worse! Anyone have a clue?


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

Many calcium supplements are indeed constipating. Foods with high calcium content (herring, broccoli, sardines with their bones in, dairy products, etc) are not. Iron is also extremely constipating. You can try taking certain calcium supps that are known to not have a C effect such as Coral Calcium, more expensive and found in health food stores.....One can try to counteract the calcium supps effect with taking a two







ne ration of mag to cal (the opposite of most calcium/mag combo pills) but i lay off calcium supps entirely, myself and make sure my multiple vite is iron-free.


----------



## 4peace (Feb 13, 2005)

I was just at the Dr.'s this week discussing this same topic. I'd stopped my Miralax after a month because it did nothing for me, and I began mag,calcium, and vit. C, for a few days prior to my appt.He told me to stop the calcium, even though I explained that I had the calcium citrate. It made an immediate difference as the next morning I actually had a bit of a BM, something I hadn't had in a long time. Since I have colon inertia, he wants me to try to stablize having BM's first, then we'll put calcium back in for my bones: I'm 49, post menopausal and thin, just ripe for osteo.Hope this helps.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Yep Calcium can be constipating. I know fibercon has calcium in it, didn't know stool softeners have calcium in them







2000 mgs is the upper end of how much you should take. If it is in medications you need to take try matching in 50% as much magnesium with each dose. Usually a 2:1 ratio of Calcium to Magnesium balances out the two effects. 1000 mgs of Magnesium is about the most you should take of that.Calcium Carbonate is usually the form considered most constipating, Calcium Citrate in supplements is sometimes not so much.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Now the Calcium in these products (found the Calcium in stool softener) may be bound up in ways it is not as bad as Calcium Carbonate on it's own, but it is probably worth trying a different stool softener or different fiber to see if that makes a difference for you.K.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I am 48 (almost 49), very thin and also postmenopausal. I take 2 Viactiv (it's like a soft candy chew) which is 500mg of calcium with Vitamin D. I also eat yoghurt every day. I am on bio-identical hormone replacement therapy. My last bone density test came back IMPROVED in all areas. The Viactiv does not constipate me at all.


----------



## gerria (Feb 8, 2005)

The stool softeners I referred to in my above posting are docusate calcium and have 240 mg of calcium each. There is also a docusate sodium stool softener, which may tend to be less constipating. I'll try it and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

I take 1200 mg of calcium daily- I take the kind with vitamin D in it b/c thats supposed to make it easier on the stomache- I don't think it causes any problems- some days are good and others bad so I don't think its the calcium.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Yes, definitely switch to the docusate sodium stool softener. I've been using that one for years.


----------



## LuckiStar2 (Jun 2, 2003)

Oh No!I was completely IBS-D until recently and I hadn't put two and two together. I have been taking Calcium supplements (as advised by doctor, not related to IBS symptoms) and they may causing this problem?!I also take Viactiv chews because I cannot swallow large Calcium tablets.


----------



## 16901 (Apr 3, 2005)

I have been taking the docusate calcium (240 mgs) for many years and did not know it is constipating. I would like to switch to the docusate sodium (Colace). How much do you take of the docusate sodium. I was taking one docusate calcium per day. Thanks.


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

I just asked the pharmacist today and she told me that all calcium is constipating.She said that calcium citrate is less constipating,but that would not be enough calcium for someone my age.I'm 35.I decided to try Viactiv multi vitamin with calcium.I'm not sure if it is a problem yet because i just got it.I will definately post a topic on it if it works for me.-Wendi-


----------



## 22309 (May 19, 2005)

YES..... Calcium is constipating , in fact, about 8 or 9 years ago i belonged to a board like this and we all discovered that caltrat was awsome for those with diarea and magnesium supplements were great for those with constipation.... In fact i have given the great answer to most of my family members with the great news about magnesium supplements they actually normalized themselves..... thats my experience


----------



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

Wow, I had never heard about this before!We need calcium so can't stop eating it -- but how to balance with magnesium? Do you take an extra magnesium supplement? Should I look for a 1000mg pill in the vitamin section?PS. Victaiv chews are DELICIOUS!


----------

